# BWB Treasure Mountain Shoot



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

45th Annual Treasure Mountain Shoot
Parley's Canyon
Aug. 1,2,3
7:00 am - 6:00 pm
7:00 am - 11:00 am Sunday

$25 per shooter per day
(Pre-register by July 26 $20.00)

Breakfast and Lunch Available
Dinner Available Saturday 7:00 pm


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Does it really go to almost midnight on Sunday? Are they bringing in stadium lights?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sunday until 1:00 pm, that was a typo. I also think there are 5 courses. If I recall right Orange, blue, red, green, yellow. 7 targets per course for a possibility of 700. Have they changed it? In the past they have had 35 targets available. If they have changed it there will be 60 targets to shoot at. That would be cool. Scoring???? I will be there reguardless. Fin, I shoot Friday morning. You up?


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i'll be goin up on sunday. it was a great shoot last year


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Does it really go to almost midnight on Sunday? Are they bringing in stadium lights?


Oops... I fixed the goof. Thanx.



HOGAN said:


> Sunday until 1:00 pm, that was a typo. I also think there are 5 courses. If I recall right Orange, blue, red, green, yellow. 7 targets per course for a possibility of 700. Have they changed it? In the past they have had 35 targets available. If they have changed it there will be 60 targets to shoot at. That would be cool. Scoring???? I will be there reguardless. Fin, I shoot Friday morning. You up?


On the courses, you're probably right. That info came from my pointed head and a conversation with one of the BWB members last Fri. Both of us probably did too much LDS back in the 60's.

On the Sunday time, that comes from their printed brochure, so I assume it's correct now that I got the am's and pm's straight.

I'm cool with Friday morning.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Both of us probably did too much LDS back in the 60's.


Could that be by chance *NOT* enough LDS and too much LSD?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Boy nuthin gets by you elk22, you're sharp as a tack!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yo, Hogan! Let's smoke some LDS and go! Anybody else up for a Friday morning shoot?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

what time Finn??? Call me 455-3745.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Finn and I shot the Treasure Mountain this morning. Ran into Elk22 & Dave @ Sportsmans Warehouse, snapped a photo! It was a fun shoot today, everyone should get up there and shoot!

The little boy is mine, named Hunter.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

BWB outdid themselves on the courses this year, I think. Lots of variety, targets in great condition, a few interesting bonus shots scattered around. I just might go back for another round.

Good to see you again, Elk.
And thanks, Joey.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow.... Nice fanny pack Finn


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

The pleasure was all mine Finn. If any of you get a chance to shoot with Finn, you need to take him up on that. He picked me up drove, bought lunch and let me win. _(O)_ 

Thanks good buddy.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

went to the shoot this afternoon and my uncle won the smoker round. i was shooting good until i got to the last target. for some weird reason when you are looking at a sheet of metal with a hole to shoot through the mind game just starts. i put my twenty pin at the top of the hole and my arrow took flight and blew into pieces. it was a fun shoot im thinking about going back up after church in the morning.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Good times had by all in our group of 10. They do a great job of marking trails, setting great targets from standing to the ground blinds, and even a tree stand. It's always fun and a great way to spend the day with family and friends. 

It was nice to bump into Finn and Hogan. I am glad that I had met them before and knew them as I am always wondering if I know someone from the forum when I am at activities like this but don't know who they are. 

I am hoping that Idiot with a bow gets back on here and tells us what he won at the entry table. I don't want to let the wind out of his sails so I'll let him do it. 

My 11 year old will be able to bow hunt this year on his birthday. (Sept. 4th) Last year, he went with us but would let us shoot and then when we got to about 20-15 yards, we would pause and let him fling an arrow. He has really improved this year and was shooting every target at every yardage. He shot a 598 and was having a blast. Thanx to Gerald for setting him up with a new youth bow. He is having the time of his life.


----------

